# Stanwell Hans Christian Anderson



## lonepiper (Nov 8, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm the proud owner of a Stanwell HCA pipe - I have a problem though - the bowl is decieving large, and no matter what I do, the last little bit at the bottom, which when I pull it out is about 4cm round (so quite a bit of good baccy), I just can't smoke it, as the bowl gets to hot - I've tried letting it go out and re-lighting and drawing on it as gently as possible, but it still gets so hot that you can't actually touch the base of the bowl - has anyone else had this problem? If so, how did you overcome it?

I love this pipe, and this is the only let down - I've never had the same issue with any of my other pipes.

Any help is greatly appreciated, as I love my Borkum Riff Black Cavindish - and I hate to see such a large lump of it being thrown out each time I use this pipe.

Regards,

Lone Piper


----------



## frenchy (Dec 3, 2006)

lonepiper said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm the proud owner of a Stanwell HCA pipe - I have a problem though - the bowl is decieving large, and no matter what I do, the last little bit at the bottom, which when I pull it out is about 4cm round (so quite a bit of good baccy), I just can't smoke it, as the bowl gets to hot - I've tried letting it go out and re-lighting and drawing on it as gently as possible, but it still gets so hot that you can't actually touch the base of the bowl - has anyone else had this problem? If so, how did you overcome it?
> 
> ...


Try loadin' only the bottom third of the bowl for awhile and smokin' it down all the way. The hardest place to build a cake is in the heel so concentrate on the bottom third until you get that cake built up some. I know it's hard because the flavor at the bottom starts to taste kinda' funky 'cause that's where all the tar and juice settles as you smoke the top two thirds of the bowl so just smoking the bottom third will be easier and once the cake is built it will stay cooler and drier down there. Also keep pipe cleaners handy so you can run one down to the bowl as you smoke to keep it dry and let the air flow.


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

What Frenchy said. Until it's broken in, that pipe is not going to smoke right with a full bowl.


----------

